# System not Booting!!! Please Help.



## ithehappy (Jun 20, 2011)

Hey guys I am having this problem for last one week. Thought it was temporary but it just continues. The problem is system is not booting. Every time I press the power button, a Red LED from DRAM_LED keeps on. Normally the process was, two small rapid blinks from CPU_LED, then a long blink of about 5-6 secs from DRAM_LED, then another small one from near the GPU slot and finally from BOOT_DEVICE_LED. But now the light keeps stuck on DRAM_LED. When I press the Mem OK button then system restarts after 2-3 attempts, then a message pops up that Overclocking failed, I guess it's normal.
Here is what I've done so far,
a- Tried Removing and Re-installing the RAM's one by one.
b- Updated my BIOS to version 1006.
c- In fact I opened the CPU and re seated it again.
d- Removed and re-inserted the MB Battery.
But the problem remains. Please tell me what's wrong here. I am on Stock speed and on XMP profile on 1600 MHz.
It's needless to say that how irritating the problem is. So please tell me the steps to be done.
Regards.
PS- I am attaching a Pic of the MB showing how the lights normally pops up. You can see that I've marked DRAM_LED by No.2, that light is staying ON!
*img708.imageshack.us/img708/763/img0127d.th.jpg

Here is a Video also of Normal system booting, but now that Red LED just staying on at DRAM_LED.
[YOUTUBE]IABdCXzENtU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## asingh (Jun 20, 2011)

Get a new RAM stick try that.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 20, 2011)

asingh said:


> Get a new RAM stick try that.


I have 4 RAM sticks and I tried installing them one by one. Well one or two RAM sticks might got damaged but I don't think all 4 are gone bad.


----------



## asingh (Jun 21, 2011)

You got a dead board then.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 21, 2011)

One more thing I am noticing, if I turn ON the system in short interval after Turning OFF, say 15/30 mins, then it boots OK, the problem is happening when the system is OFF for long period, ie- 8-9 hours/overnight !!


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 21, 2011)

So, there is a issue with RAM.



> MemOK!
> 
> Any Memory is A-OK!
> MemOK! quickly ensures memory boot compatibility. This remarkable memory rescue tool requires a mere push of a button to patch memory issues. MemOK! determines failsafe settings and dramatically improves your system boot success. Get your system up and running in no time!



 Link 

It looks like the Motherboard by default has this issue and that's the reason they have included that SPECIAL BUTTON to overcome this issue.

This is not a FEATURE, but to fool customers of the limitations of this motherboard.

Please kindly let us know your RAM details. (ALL 4 sticks) to further help you.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 21, 2011)

Tech&ME said:


> So, there is a issue with RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My RAM stick is a pair of Corsair XMS3 CMX4GX3M2A1600C9 Ver 2.3 and another pair of same, Ver 2.5.
Anyway, I am going to give the damn board for RMA tomorrow. Whatever they do, if they even replace it, I will give it to someone and buy a different MoBo. One thing I am taking oath that I will NEVER buy an ASUS product again. I am not gonna let those idiots to embarrass me with US$350 product.
Regards.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 22, 2011)

So you are going to RMA your motherboard, its sad to hear that your brand new motherboard is not working.Try to talk with Vedant before going to Rashi Periphral. Becasue of these I always recommended my friend to buy MSI/Gigabyte board over ASUS.Hope that you will get a  board replaced soon.Best of luck.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 23, 2011)

Oh, I already deposited it to Rashi. They will give me some news on Monday. Lets see if it's bad or good. I am damn embarrassed, that's all.

Update:

Got a call from Rashi today morning asking me to bring the Processor as they weren't able to test my board. I went to them with the CPU. Then they asked if I brought the fan. Basically they don't have a spare CPU and a fan for testing! Anyway they took the CPU. We are talking about a service center here. Lol. Soon Rashi will get their name involved under the word 'Idiot' in Dictionaries.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 23, 2011)

^^When they will agree to replace your motherboard make sure that they are giving sealed packed box otherwise asked them return the full money and buy any MSI/Gigabyte X58 chipset based motherboard.I think you will not get disappointed  like *ASUS* 

That's why i always avoid RASHI product after XFX 8600Gt case.When everyone  buying ASUS z68 VPRO i am waiting for some good msi/gigabyte board becasue of rashi.


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 23, 2011)

ithehappy said:
			
		

> Got a call from Rashi today morning asking me to bring the Processor as they weren't able to test my board. I went to them with the CPU. Then they asked if I brought the fan. Basically they don't have a spare CPU and a fan for testing! Anyway they took the CPU. We are talking about a service center here. Lol. Soon Rashi will get their name involved under the word 'Idiot' in Dictionaries.




 

gr8!!


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 23, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^When they will agree to replace your motherboard make sure that they are giving sealed packed box otherwise asked them return the full money and buy any MSI/Gigabyte X58 chipset based motherboard.I think you will not get disappointed  like *ASUS*
> 
> That's why i always avoid RASHI product after XFX 8600Gt case.When everyone  buying ASUS z68 VPRO i am waiting for some good msi/gigabyte board becasue of rashi.


Yea either I am taking a sealed box Motherboard or I am taking credit note. But what worrying me more that they have my CPU. Lets see who wins, me or Rashi


----------



## Tenida (Jun 23, 2011)

^^ Why you have allowing him to keep the cpu??They are actually a cheater...who cheats every customers!!!!!


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 23, 2011)

Ya me too will say the same thing. Why on EARTH you allowed them to keep your CPU ??

What if they spoil it !! so may be change it with some other and give it to you. 

Do you have any Receipt for the CPU you have given them ??

And why did they ask you to provide them the CPU ? They are never supposed to call additional products to check motherboards ?

Motherboards are checked using KITS and not by putting CPU in it ? 

I am worried, for you !!


----------



## Tenida (Jun 23, 2011)

Saurav i think you're in big trouble mate.....Hope that they will not harm the cpu


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes, I was asked to deposit the CPU and yes they written that they took the CPU on the RMA paper. Anyway, just got this mail half an hour ago,


> Dear Saurav,
> 
> Our fan mismatch with your CPU.
> 
> ...


Isn't this ridiculous?


----------



## Tech&ME (Jun 23, 2011)

^^
Oh!! My God!!

They are unprofessional people.

Are they crazy!!


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 23, 2011)

Guys can you please help me to find the Photos of my CPU which I posted in 'Post your latest purchase' thread. I am searching but getting other results!


----------



## Tenida (Jun 23, 2011)

Your date of purchase?? I will help you


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 23, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Your date of purchase?? I will help you


It was 9th December, but you can't find it, I've posted everything but not the CPU pic, damn. I just can't wait till tomorrow morning, the first thing I need to check is the CPU. Why on earth I purchased that board knowing all this could happen, I need to be in this trouble.
PS- Is there a way to check the CPU? Any code on the box or something...


----------



## Tenida (Jun 23, 2011)

^^Check your invoice.If batch no. is written or not.

Here's ur rig photo


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 24, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^Check your invoice.If batch no. is written or not.
> 
> Here's ur rig photo


There is a 8 digit code written on invoice aside the CPU, is that it?
And thanks for finding my system, I wish I posted a pic of the Procy though.


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> There is a 8 digit code written on invoice aside the CPU, is that it?
> And thanks for finding my system, I wish I posted a pic of the Procy though.


Just check that the serial on the box matches the cpu they give you.

Why are you worrying so much, its been 4 days right? Just wait it out, manju(megamind) got a credit note of 7.5k for the P5Q I sold to him for 3.5k from rashi, and he got his sandy bridge, only rashi gives credit notes, no other mobo distri does that afaik, just wait it out, every electronic component can fail.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> Just check that the serial on the box matches the cpu they give you.
> 
> Why are you worrying so much, its been 4 days right? Just wait it out, manju(megamind) got a credit note of 7.5k for the P5Q I sold to him for 3.5k from rashi, and he got his sandy bridge, only rashi gives credit notes, no other mobo distri does that afaik, just wait it out, every electronic component can fail.


Its not about days, I am so much worried how they are acting in this matter, I haven't heard or seen that a service centre asks for a CPU and Heatsink for testing a Motherboard of a brand of which they are servicing.
Anyway, everything happens for a good reason, just let them give a new board, then I'll not do anything stupid again by buying a brand called ASUS and to face worlds most stupidest service center aka Rashi Peripherals. I have had enough lesson.
Regards.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> Just check that the serial on the box matches the cpu they give you.
> 
> Why are you worrying so much, its been 4 days right? Just wait it out, manju(megamind) got a credit note of 7.5k for the P5Q I sold to him for 3.5k from rashi, and he got his sandy bridge, only rashi gives credit notes, no other mobo distri does that afaik, just wait it out, every electronic component can fail.



First of all don't compare *Chennai Rash*i with Kolkata Rashi.Rashi in kolkata is not good enough.I have rma my 8600GT earlier and their service suxx big time.I have gone 18times to chandni for the 8600gt to be replaced.Every time they gave me faulty one.So i fed up with them and sold the card@ only 1.2k rs to some Chicken(murga)
Ask cilus about the experience with RASHI,KOLKATA He has also the same experience.


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

Tenida said:


> First of all don't compare *Chennai Rash*i with Kolkata Rashi.Rashi in kolkata is not good enough.I have rma my 8600GT earlier and their service suxx big time.I have gone 18times to chandni for the 8600gt to be replaced.Every time they gave me faulty one.So i fed up with them and sold the card@ only 1.2k rs to some Chicken(murga)
> Ask cilus about the experience with RASHI,KOLKATA He has also the same experience.


They alway hassle with cards, specially since xfx stopped making nvidia cards, that sabertooth is a brand new board, they won't hassle much with it, plus asus has official presence in india, people can write or contact them, xfx not so.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 24, 2011)

Well just that happened what I guessed. Went today with the Heatsink to them, they tested in front of me. There was no problem whatsoever. Booted well. Waited half an hour to recheck, booted well again. Came home, plugged everything, the problem REMAINS. I just changed the PCI Ex slot and placed the 560 on the 2nd slot, don't know why, and unbelievably it booted! Whatever going on, this board is OK or not, I am getting rid of it. Soon you will find it in Bazaar section.
Regards.

Some comments about technicians of Rashi below,



> They asked me what RAM I was using. I replied, it's Corsair C9 XMS3. They replied, Cross-air (!), hmm, not a bad one. You should use ZION for better performance.
> I said OK.
> Then they asked, what PSU I am using? I replied Corsair 650TX. They replied, Cooler Master Extreme Power Plus is the Best out there. In fact they were testing with one of that.
> I said OK, again.
> ...



Thanks you very much ASUS and my beloved service center Rashi Peripherals, I will NEVER see them again, (unless my 560 don't get the damn out of me) as in future I will NEVER buy an ASUS again, that's an oath.
Regards.


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Well just that happened what I guessed. Went today with the Heatsink to them, they tested in front of me. There was no problem whatsoever. Booted well. Waited half an hour to recheck, booted well again. Came home, plugged everything, the problem REMAINS. I just changed the PCI Ex slot and placed the 560 on the 2nd slot, don't know why, and unbelievably it booted! Whatever going on, this board is OK or not, I am getting rid of it. Soon you will find it in Bazaar section.
> Regards.
> 
> Some comments about technicians of Rashi below,
> ...


At least you have a choice, we have none, gigabyte went crazy with Z68 lineup and msi doesn't come until another 3 months or so  , my vpro is fine though 

PS: Put another card on the first slot and test it, also when it booted in the service center what card did they use?


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 24, 2011)

Well turned OFF the system at 1630, just turned ON now, the problem is there. There is nothing to do with the GPU, it's now working on the first slot too. The main bogus thing is the problem is only there if I turn it off for long, more than one hour or so. If I turn it off and back on within 15mins or half an hour there is no problem. Weird as hell.


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Well turned OFF the system at 1630, just turned ON now, the problem is there. There is nothing to do with the GPU, it's now working on the first slot too. The main bogus thing is the problem is only there if I turn it off for long, more than one hour or so. If I turn it off and back on within 15mins or half an hour there is no problem. Weird as hell.


Just for kicks, change the smps.

When booting, the system needs a power ok signal from smps, faulty smps can cause this, yours sounds like a such, do you have a smps nearby? A friend maybe? Even cooler master 600w will do, just boot it up and see. IF the mobo booted fine in the service center it should boot ok in your home too.


The basic concept is during booting the system(BIOS) waits to receive an ok signal from all devices it initializes, if any devices fails to do so, it will hang sometimes(instead of beeping), test the HDD and GFX card as well individually.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 24, 2011)

I don't know if I can borrow a PSU from someone or not. I have uploaded the video regarding the problem, I noticed one thing, when it boots OK the CPU LED blinks thrice (1+2), then the DRAM_LED>VGA_LED and Boot LED. But when the problem is happening the CPU_LED blinks only once and then DRAM_LED just stuck there. Also I restarted the system and the PC booted well this time, which hasn't happened before. See by yourself, this Video is my only proof to show,

[YOUTUBE]jlJIMQOHHEg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> I don't know if I can borrow a PSU from someone or not. I have uploaded the video regarding the problem, I noticed one thing, when it boots OK the CPU LED blinks thrice (1+2), then the DRAM_LED>VGA_LED and Boot LED. But when the problem is happening the CPU_LED blinks only once and then DRAM_LED just stuck there. Also I restarted the system and the PC booted well this time, which hasn't happened before. See by yourself, this Video is my only proof to show,
> 
> Uploading....


is the BIOS updated to the latest version?


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> is the BIOS updated to the latest version?


Yea, it's 1006. I didn't even know there was an update available before the problem.
BTW- Is there any way to check if my PSU is working fully fine?


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

I think its the GPU, the Led blinking means successful device post, when the devices post the led blinks, so CPU LED blink = successful CPU post, same with ram but its gets stuck as it does not get the post success code from gpu and so the LED does not light up, and it hangs there, swap the GPU with another one and test.



ithehappy said:


> Yea, it's 1006. I didn't even know there was an update available before the problem.
> BTW- Is there any way to check if my PSU is working fully fine?


Check the card as I had said above, and no, to check the smps for load you need special load testing equipment(not a multi meter), so better get another psu and test.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> I think its the GPU, the Led blinking means successful device post, when the devices post the led blinks, so CPU LED blink = successful CPU post, same with ram but its gets stuck as it does not get the post success code from gpu and so the LED does not light up, and it hangs there, swap the GPU with another one and test.



Well mate, I am confused. How will I test with another GPU? I really have no idea. This damn board doesn't even have any in built VGA that I can test...


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Well mate, I am confused. How will I test with another GPU? I really have no idea. This damn board doesn't even have any in built VGA that I can test...


Don't you have any friends with a graphic card? ANY graphic card? If not I don't know man. Sorry.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 24, 2011)

tkin said:


> Don't you have any friends with a graphic card? ANY graphic card? If not I don't know man. Sorry.


Yes, I have every friend with a Graphic card but man I really can't ask for it...


----------



## tkin (Jun 24, 2011)

ithehappy said:


> Yes, I have every friend with a Graphic card but man I really can't ask for it...


Why not? I asked my friends for stuff, I debugged a lot of their pcs with my hardware and vice versa.

Take the card to rashi and ask them to test it for you.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 25, 2011)

tkin said:


> Why not? I asked my friends for stuff, I debugged a lot of their pcs with my hardware and vice versa.
> 
> Take the card to rashi and ask them to test it for you.


I'll take every equipment to them and ask to test.

**Video Uploaded**

Added another video, this time successful on third time,

[YOUTUBE]6zL_hWAWfV8[/YOUTUBE]

Update:
It's really unbelievable what problem I had.


----------

